# Hensley Hitch



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

We are deciding on which hitch for an Outback 31RQS pulled by a Ford Excursion. Does anyone have advice between Hensley Arrow and Equal-i-zer? Thanks


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

If you do a search using keyword hensley, you will see a lot of discussion that has already occurred on this forum.

But I bet all the Hensley believers will chime in now. They have found religion and they would like to convert all the non-believers. But mostly, I think they want to feel good about their decision to part with three thousand dollars.

But no real argument about Hensley being the best sway-controlling weight-distributing hitch. Only thing is, it costs about 6 times what a Reese or Equil-i-zer does.

Bill


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

If you have the means, I would go with the Hensley, and I have a Reese DCHP. Those are just my thoughts, but I don't think you can get a better hitch, and it comes with a lifetime guarantee for the original purchaser.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> If you do a search using keyword hensley, you will see a lot of discussion that has already occurred on this forum.
> [snapback]77195[/snapback]​


hi rob - As cookies9933 says, do a simple search on "Hensley" and you'll see all the prior discussion. Do pay particular attention to kjp1969's statements and then go back to May or June 2004 and read the harrowing experience that eventually brought him to the Arrow.



cookie9933 said:


> But I bet all the Hensley believers will chime in now. They have found religion and they would like to convert all the non-believers. But mostly, I think they want to feel good about their decision to part with three thousand dollars.
> [snapback]77195[/snapback]​


Well, I am a new but untested Hensley owner so I am not yet able to attest to its gloy. But, I do have a deep seated belief that there can be no cap put on the cost of my family's safety. There's a personal balance that must be made and some folks are simply more risk-adverse than others - in some situations, I simply choose to eliminate as much risk as I possibly can and I was convinced that my TT/TV combo was close enough to the edge that the added protection was worth the cost...call it insurance, if you will. After reading Kevin's story (kjp1969) there was no question in my mind that I would pay whatever I needed to in order to remove as much possibility as I could of there ever being a repeat of his experience in my family. End of Story. No conversion attempts - its an individual call.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Rob,

The conventional wisdom is that the Hensley is the Rolls Royce of hitch setups. I have no personal experience with it, but from what I have heard from those that use them, it is a great setup. And I'm sure the $3K they spent on them, does not cloud that assesment at all! (just kidding Guys!







).

I do have an Equal-i-zer hitch however, and I can honestly say, I can't imagine how anything else would do a better job. I had a few problems early on that were attributed to poor setup by the dealer, but once everything was dialed-in I have not had even a hint of sway. And that includes some pretty stiff cross, tail and head wind conditions. For less than $400.00 thats pretty hard to beat.

Is the Hensley better? I hope so! But, as I said, The Equal-i-zer is so good in and of itself, I can't imagine how the Hensley (or any setup) could be very much better. At any price.

Just a thought.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Rob,
> 
> The conventional wisdom is that the Hensley is the Rolls Royce of hitch setups. I have no personal experience with it, but from what I have heard from those that use them, it is a great setup. And I'm sure the $3K they spent on them, does not cloud that assesment at all! (just kidding Guys!
> 
> ...


What he said









John


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

The Hensley really shines with compromise tow vehicles- soft suspension, passenger tired SUV's, or worse. Guys who say "its a waste of money" are usually towing with Crew Cab dualleys. And for them, it probably is overkill. ('Course, many of those folks have never even seen one, much less towed with one, but I digress. . .)

The Hensley undoubtedly does what it says it does. Its a couple of thousand dollars more than a conventional hitch, which is either expensive or it isn't, depending on who you ask. Oh yeah, and I defy you to show me someone who's tried both a conventional hitch and a Hensley hitch, and who prefers the conventional one!

Kevin P.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Some good points have been made. If you have a crew cab dually, the Hensley is probably overkill. If you have a Toyota 4Runner, as I believe one Hensley owner has , you had better get a Hensley.

To sum that up, depending on your TV/TT combination, a Hensley is throwing away money at one extreme or a very good purchase at the other extreme. It will up to you to decide where you fit on that continuum.

Personally, I recommend a Reese WD hitch with Reese Dual Cam sway control.

Bill


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

In short......I don't know your TV, but we had a Reese Dual Cam WD 1200# unit and now the Hensley.......Night and Day difference.......I don't see us ever pulling without it again. The 31RQS is a SAIL when it comes to wind gusts, and when it lets go, it goes everywhere......we had one pretty dramatic close call a little while back due to drag racing semi's on both sides of us........never again....my wife is also very happy towing again....my vote after years of pulling with WD friction and dual cam units goes, hands down, to the Hensley.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

If you can afford it......get the Hensley.









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> If you can afford it......get the Hensley.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If not, go with the Equal-i-zer. I have not had a single problem with my rig. If I did, I would invest in a Hensley before I put the OB up for sale. Whatever you choose, be sure to spend the time to set it up correctly.


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

If you have a "borderline" tow vehicle as I do, the Hensley can make a big difference. I am in Wolfwood's position.... waiting to see the difference in Spring when it's all ready to go and installed. Safety is key - whether it is tire pressure or a Hensley hitch. $3000 is a small price to pay for peace of mind.

I wish I had tried an Equalizer first, instead of conventional sway control..... all I can say is that friction sway just isn't cutting it.....

Happy (safe) Camping!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> If you can afford it......get the Hensley.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Besides, where else can you get that funky orange pain job???
















Steve


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Besides, where else can you get that funky orange pain job???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


www.krylon.com


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey Rob,

Wow! great discussion huh!
You brought em all out!
Wolfwood probably needs the Hensley,
Bill probably doesn't!
If the Hensley hitch was free, we probably
wouldn't be having this discussion. 
The Hensley by design is better(safer).
That doesn't mean the Reese w Dual Cam
or Equalizer aren't safe! These are very good also!
If you believe after your thorough research you 
should buy a Hensley then buy it! I also have researched this topic
and if I had the cash I would buy a Hensley without question!
However when I tow at a reasonable speed(55 to 60) I feel very much
in control! My 2 cents!

Brian


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

What Brian said. The Hensley is a great hitch, and I will get one someday. Until then the Reese StraightLine that I have is doing the job just fine.

Tim


----------



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for your thoughts. Ordered the Hensley- Reconditioned Model (saved a few bucks) yesterday and it was delivered today (2 of the 3 boxes anyway). Looks like quite the unit. Came down to the fact that I towed my 21' Trail Lite with my reese WD and anti sway bar on my astro van that I had prior to the excursion and experienced lots of movemment on the major highways when the trucks came flying by. I figured if I go with the 31 RQS that I would be in the same ballpark as the astro and the 21', even with the big Ford. THis and the fact that I would love to feel comfortable when my wife drives.

Thanks again,

Rob, Angela and the 4 expensive ones
2002 Ford Excursion 7.3L
21' Trail Lite to be replaced perhaps by the 31 RQS or something similar in size, in case my Outback Salesman is reading this(the one we will be looking at just came off the line yesterday)
Tekonsha Sentinel Brake Controller (will be looking at the Prodigy)
Reese WD 800# and Sway bar - FOR SALE
Hensley Arrow 1400#(FOR KEEPS, FOR EVER, hopefully)


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

congrats!! now you can tow with just about anything.......


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

rob said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts. Ordered the Hensley- Reconditioned Model (saved a few bucks) yesterday and it was delivered today (2 of the 3 boxes anyway). Looks like quite the unit. Came down to the fact that I towed my 21' Trail Lite with my reese WD and anti sway bar on my astro van that I had prior to the excursion and experienced lots of movemment on the major highways when the trucks came flying by. I figured if I go with the 31 RQS that I would be in the same ballpark as the astro and the 21', even with the big Ford. THis and the fact that I would love to feel comfortable when my wife drives.
> 
> ...


Good choice. You will not be sorry. If you need any help putting it all together let us know, not too bad but looks scary at first.

Jared


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations, Rob! Welcome to the HA Fan Club.

Not Yet, I may be calling you when Spring comes and the Oange Beast emerges from the snow drifts. Better yet - you should be about ready for a trip to the Whites by then


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm waiting for my 25RSS and getting the Equalizer. Not having used either an Equalizer or Reese, what makes the Reese cost 6 times as much ?


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Congratulations, Rob! Welcome to the HA Fan Club.
> 
> Not Yet, I may be calling you when Spring comes and the Oange Beast emerges from the snow drifts. Better yet - you should be about ready for a trip to the Whites by then
> 
> ...


Always looking for an excuse to head up the NH. I need to go to the trading post anyway.

Jared


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I'm waiting for my 25RSS and getting the Equalizer. Not having used either an Equalizer or Reese, what makes the Reese cost 6 times as much ?


A free Market Economy









Also, the Reese is actually two separate units. A weigth distributing hitch (retails around $300-$350), and a separate sway control (Dual Cam HP between $185-$215).

Tim


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> A free Market Economy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I meant the Hensley. These things go for around 3 grand.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campmg said:


> hatcityhosehauler said:
> 
> 
> > A free Market Economy
> ...


Campmg,

The main reason the Hensley's cost so much is because they have a patent on the design, and can charge whatever they want. Apparently the market will bear that kind of cost!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

The Hensley is a pretty neat setup. You have to see it work to really get the idea of it but through the setup (the standard hitch point is kept dead on center and never moves) it effectively moves the pivot point to the back axle, much in the same way a fifth wheeler works. The fact that the trailer hitch is kept stationary effectly (I had my doubts about this until I got it and drove it) eliminates sway all together. It can help make up for some short wheelbase issues if you are right on the edge of where you should be. If you are interested, go to the Hensley website and request the free DVD.....it's an impressive hitch setup.....it's pricey to say the least....but after my 60 day trial is over (and 1500+ mile road trip comming up), I don't see me sending it back...Every once in a blue moon they show up on eBay for around 2000-2200....

There is one other product on the market that mounts under your TV ( I forget the name) that does the similar type of thing and it runs a little less, but it goes with the TV when you sell it, the Hensley stays on the TT. The folks at Hensley claim it the second best hitch money can buy......


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

zoomzoom8 said:


> There is one other product on the market that mounts under your TV ( I forget the name) that does the similar type of thing [snapback]78168[/snapback]​


That would be the PullRite. Here's a link:

http://www.pullrite.com/pullrite.htm

Bill


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Exellent choice. I don't own one I have the Dual Cam HP.
But if I did spend $3000 you would never hear me say anything bad about the Hensley. That would be embarassing!

I can't use one on my set-up because it adds 110lbs. to the tongue weight.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

kjdj said:


> But if I did spend $3000 you would never hear me say anything bad about the Hensley. That would be embarassing!
> [snapback]78339[/snapback]​


Oh, I would......I would hate to let someone else ride on the fence with this much $ at stake......


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

zoomzoom8 said:


> kjdj said:
> 
> 
> > But if I did spend $3000 you would never hear me say anything bad about the Hensley. That would be embarassing!
> ...


Agreed....I figured I would have heard about the person who sent it back because they were not impressed.... $3000 is a lot of money to not be completely satisfied.....

Interesting side note.. I see a lot of chatter about the cost and monopoly, etc... no debating it is a big investment - but look @ the raw material costs alone - the thing is built like a tank and is a lot more complex than a basic system. The tow bar tradeout costs them some money, too - but is a great benefit if you trade out TV's every few years.


----------

